# Mitre Saw Single or Double Bevel??? Help!



## Alexis (Dec 8, 2009)

I am purchasing a Mitre saw for my husband for Christmas. I am completely stressing myself out over trying to find the best one for him, but without breaking the bank. ($499 is the limit I`m going for) I have found what looks like a fanastic Makita model which is a 10" dual slide compound which is $549

As well as 2 Dewalt heavy duty (his favorite) models, one being a single and the other a double bevel model, both 12". the single bevel is $429 and the double is $499. 

HELP. Which mitre am I purchasing????? This will be his first Mitre, and I really want him to be impressed. I like the idea that Ridigd products come with a lifetime warranty wheras Dewalt is only 3 year, and I don`t even know what Makita`s is.

All help is extremely appreciated. You`re helping one stressed out girl. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

The Makita 10" you speak of is prob this one correct? The LS1016?









From what I have heard is a GREAT saw....there are many on here that love or dislike DeWalt....but I have heard that the newer DeWalts have a tendency for inaccuracy. A guy called "FiveStar" Comes to mind, he had a new DeWalt slider and sold it off to get this Makita. 

I would go with the Makita. I don't know about you, but my Home Depot is also running a special, Free circ saw with purchase of the LS1016 miter saw. If he would like once of the following it would make another great present, if not you could sell it on ebay and further reduce the cost of the new 10" slider.


----------



## Alexis (Dec 8, 2009)

But when it comes to a 12 or 10 inch, does that limit the functionality of the product, or limit job ability?

And truly.....That Makita is gorgeous. lol. 

In alot of forums I`ve seen I`ve noticed alot of feedback about Dewalt being flimsy or innacurate. Maybe their power drills are better.


----------



## Alexis (Dec 8, 2009)

and my home depot is a running a 20% off all Makita products this weekend, so it looks like this might be the one for me.


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 16, 2009)

Black & Decker has purchased Delta/Porter Cable/Dewalt. Should be enough said. Yes functionality is affected by size. Though there is a tool maker who makes a 10 1/4" saw that can come close to competing with the twelves. I'm sure Warner will be along any minute to tell you about it.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

ARI001 said:


> Black & Decker has purchased Delta/Porter Cable/Dewalt. Should be enough said. Yes functionality is affected by size. Though there is a tool maker who makes a 10 1/4" saw that can come close to competing with the twelves. I'm sure Warner will be along any minute to tell you about it.


Its is only a matter of time....

I would go for the Makita....I would be VERY happy to see that as a gift. I am a Bosch guy for my miter and table saws, but I saw this bad larry in the store and almost wanted to buy it...but I really don't have a need for another saw otherwise I might have.:w00t:


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

The 10" dewalt slider seems to be very solid, almost a copy of the old Hitachi 10" that was an excellent saw. I like the makita alot though as well.

HD near me is giving away a free MSUV with the purchase of either the Millwaukee or Ridgid SCMS. The MSUV is a pretty nice stand for the $$.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

From what I have heard, the Makita is a great saw. 

I have the Milwaukee 12" slider, which is also a fantastic saw. I think it might still come with a free stand at Home Depot. You might want to ask. I have seen it there lately for $549, but every once in a while they drop the price to $499. It does not come with a laser, so if your husband likes those, go with the Makita. I don't care for lasers, so it doesn't bother me. It does have good lights, though. And the dust collection is better than any other saw in the price range.

Oh, and he will want a double-bevel saw. Single bevel will slow him down.


----------



## Alexis (Dec 8, 2009)

The 10" Makita says Dual Slide - but not double bevel. ....Now I`m confused. I know double bevel is better than single, but this particular Makita model doesn`t say either.

The Dewalt only has a 10" single or a 12" double, but is extremely overpriced.

I noticed Ridgid`s model doesn`t include anything in regard to single or double bevel either. How is it some brands specify and others don`t? Is this taken into consideration which to purchase? or is Dual Slide a fancier way of saying Double.

-phew-


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 16, 2009)

Alexis said:


> The 10" Makita says Dual Slide - but not double bevel. ....Now I`m confused. I know double bevel is better than single, but this particular Makita model doesn`t say either.
> 
> The Dewalt only has a 10" single or a 12" double, but is extremely overpriced.
> 
> ...


Rigid 12" MS1290LZA bevels 47 degrees in either direction. Makita LS1214FL bevels 45 degrees in either direction.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

The most I can figure, dual slide is a reference to the fact that that model makita as 2 slide rails (the chrome tubes everything rides on)...the new ones LS1016 has quad rails, something about it takes up less space this way.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I'd get him a gift certificate (or better yet cash, wrapped in a nice little gift box :shifty.

As a carpenter, I don't want anyone else picking out _my _new saw....really.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I picked out my Bosch...sorta...she just found ways of asking me what I wanted...i figured should couldn't afford to buy a $700 saw so I blew it off... On my birthday she gave me a Bosch Saw-Z-All...2 weeks later the Miter Saw Arrived....first and only time I was ever really surprized...

I remember my birthday morning well....she came in with the Saw-Z-All wrapped, I could tell right away what it was from the size/shape of the box, I pretty much convinced myself she couldn't afford the miter saw but still was like...DAMN, its just a Saw-Z-All...then thinking that sounded pretty snotty to myself. LOL....weird feeling. 2 Weeks later she asked me to come help unload something out of the back of her Pathfinder...

My new girl wanted to get me the Bosch Table Saw, but I beat her to the punch...found deal on CL for a near new one...the owner was an older man, passed away.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

so you've got a haunted table saw now :shutup: goes with your user name


----------



## Alexis (Dec 8, 2009)

JF, he`s totally the type that would love to pick out his own saw, however, I don`t do gift certificates. I refuse to. I`d rather just buy him a really awesome one that I know he would be amazed by. Unfortunately if I had to guess it would be a stupid Dewalt saw that`s pretty much $700. Worst case scenario though, he can just return it and exchange it for something else he likes.


----------



## Alexis (Dec 8, 2009)

Also, "If I want our future home to be soooooo amazing *I* need to buy him the tools to get it there for us" lol

Sigh, I keep feeling like i`m back to square 1 with which Mitre to purchase. Arghhhhh.


----------



## Alexis (Dec 8, 2009)

And TBFG its not the LS1016 i`m looking to purchase, the one im looking at is the LS1013L

Apperantly I can`t post a link since I don`t have enough posts per my account yet.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Alexis said:


> JF, he`s totally the type that would love to pick out his own saw, however, I don`t do gift certificates. I refuse to. I`d rather just buy him a really awesome one that I know he would be amazed by. Unfortunately if I had to guess it would be a stupid Dewalt saw that`s pretty much $700. Worst case scenario though, he can just return it and exchange it for something else he likes.



Then it's cash, with a nice pic of a saw in the card...:laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Alexis said:


> And TBFG its not the LS1016 i`m looking to purchase, the one im looking at is the LS1013L
> 
> Apperantly I can`t post a link since I don`t have enough posts per my account yet.


 
Oh...I would go with the Dw717 then...All my Home Depots have the LS1016 for $549 with a free circ saw...I have 5 with in 20-25 min of me.



J F said:


> so you've got a haunted table saw now :shutup: goes with your user name


 
 maybe... altho the guy seemed like a great carpenter, so maybe it is haunted in a good way...:laughing:

My Username come from a paintball team I used to captain. TBF stood for the team, Ghost was the nick name they chose to call me. 

www.jointfury.com


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

deleted


----------



## mickey69125 (Dec 8, 2007)

Think about it like this, at least as far as the gift certificate. If you buy him a saw that he really loves, you've struck gold. On the other hand if it's not what he really wants he might not feel like returning it and exchanging it or selling it and buying what he really wants because he might feel that he'll hurt your feelings by doing so. I know I would love a gift certificate to buy whatever I wanted, but then I'm kind of fussy about my tools.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Just to muddy the waters a little more (if it hasn't been mentioned), the little hitachi slider is great, if he cuts his crown on the flat


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Camera 1: http://www.amazon.com/Makita-LS1016L-10-Inch-Slide-Compound/dp/B0028Y4Q2O

Camera 2: http://www.amazon.com/Makita-LS1013...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1260294914&sr=1-1

Camera 3: http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-695...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1260294958&sr=1-2

Behind camera 1 is the Makita 1016L. It's the newer version of the 1013, which is behind camera 2. The 1016 replaces the 1013, so for the same price, I don't think I would go with the 1013.

The Milwaukee, which is my favorite, is behind camera 3. The price is $100 more at Amazon than at Home Depot.


----------



## Alexis (Dec 8, 2009)

Unfortunately being that I am in Ontario Canada, these saws are a few HUNDRED more expensive than in the states. And homedepot.com doesn`t ship to Canada. Homedepot.ca sucks in comparison. You have a much wider variety of tools there.

sdlkfjsdlfkjsdljfsf.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I would really hold out for the 1016 over the 1013. Maybe give him an IOU for the 1016 when it becomes available to you. I would be tempted to bring the 1013 back if I was givin it and really hate doing that....


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

get him a kapex....it'll probably only run ya about 5k up there :blink:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Kapex is 1788 

Milwaukee 12" is about 650

Dewalt 12" is about 650

Bosch is around 750 IIRC

If my girl got me any SCMS worth 500 bucks I'd be happy.

I'm in Ontario as well so I feel your pain on the prices.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Ah, You are in Canada. What part of Ontario? Home Depot stocks the LS1013 but I don't think they stock the LS1016 yet, (until they get rid of all the LS1013's I suppose). I own a 1013 and it's very nice saw. But the 1016 rocks the world. 

Try these guys: www.mississaugahardware.com. Although smaller than the big chains, they are usually cheaper. The have the LS1013 for $550 and the LS1016 for $595. I have bought from them before. They might knock 5% but probably not as any store that has them is sold out. Atlas on Queen West had some a while back.

Edit: Just noticed they have free shipping till xmas. That has to be worth some dough right there. If you happen to live near the store, maybe you can get a discount for pickup.


----------



## Alexis (Dec 8, 2009)

The Dewalt 12" Double Bevel (sadly despite all your opinions is the one I know he wants) has been marked down from $749 to $649, however is only *$399 IN THE STATES!!!!!!!:sad: *

....Sooooo I`m now making arrangments to drive there (Ogdensburg) and grab one. AND - dont pay for 12 months????? Sometimes, and not often - but sometimes is SUCKS being Canadian.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Are you in Ottawa? There is a Lowes on Ford Street in Ogdensburg.

I get some stuff shipped there and pick it up but you have to consider the cost of traveling, the time, the gas, the hassle at the border, paying the duty.

They may give you the old "This is made in China and NAFTA does not apply" BS.

Oh and your probably looking at the SLIDING Compound Miter vs the Compound Miter. BIG BIG difference.

Compare model numbers, make sure they are infact the same, I doubt your hubby would be happy with a non-slider. (depending on what he wants to do with it)


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

After All is said and done " get hime the milwaukee 12" dual bevel slider, it is everything and more that you could ask in a miter saw, plus with great dust extraction( the best besides festool ) and 2 lights mounted on the saw for better visibility of the cut line/ mark. It is well designed and engineered and has tons of power and micro fine adjustment lcd on the table. That would be my call..


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Alexis said:


> The Dewalt 12" Double Bevel (sadly despite all your opinions is the one I know he wants) has been marked down from $749 to $649, however is only *$399 IN THE STATES!!!!!!!:sad: *
> 
> ....Sooooo I`m now making arrangments to drive there (Ogdensburg) and grab one. AND - dont pay for 12 months????? Sometimes, and not often - but sometimes is SUCKS being Canadian.


I hope you haven't left yet:whistling.

As previously mentioned, the $399 price is for a non sliding saw. The one you want will be closer to $650 us$.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

if he wants a DeWalt, then get the guy a DeWalt. I don't fault people for their brand preference. Owning a 12" slider, looking back and looking at the new sliders I would want a 10" slider with the tall fences and cut out blade guard....smaller, lighter, MUCH cheaper blades, less blade deflection = more accurate....

Get the guy a DW717.... I played with it in a store, seems pretty nice.
$529 on Amazon, 

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW717-10-Inch-Double-Bevel-Compound/dp/B001AIX5OO


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

TBFGhost said:


> if he wants a DeWalt, then get the guy a DeWalt. I don't fault people for their brand preference. Owning a 12" slider, looking back and looking at the new sliders I would want a 10" slider with the tall fences and cut out blade guard....smaller, lighter, MUCH cheaper blades, less blade deflection = more accurate....
> 
> Get the guy a DW717.... I played with it in a store, seems pretty nice.
> $529 on Amazon,
> ...


Honestly, I've been eyeballing that for my next one. Smaller, lighter, blades cheaper, less deflection and it cuts what, like 6-5/8" on the fence? I've used the 12" and it takes some getting used to. The sawblade is forward....alot. I just don't see much use for the 12" anymore.

I've used the Bosch and I really liked everything on the front. Very handy. Just have this gut wrenching feeling about Bosch, just can't forgive them for the crap tools I have from them.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

framerman said:


> Honestly, I've been eyeballing that for my next one. Smaller, lighter, blades cheaper, less deflection and it cuts what, like 6-5/8" on the fence? I've used the 12" and it takes some getting used to. The sawblade is forward....alot. I just don't see much use for the 12" anymore.
> 
> I've used the Bosch and I really liked everything on the front. Very handy. Just have this gut wrenching feeling about Bosch, just can't forgive them for the crap tools I have from them.


 
Don't forget about the Makita LS1016


























Oh, man, if those three images arn't tool porn I don't know what it......I got too excited...I need to change my pants.... :whistling:jester:

Between the DeWalt and Makita...I go Makita. But if your a DeWalt guy....


I KEEP LOOKING AT THE LS1016....THAT LITTLE VOICE KEEPS SAYING, "BUY IT BUY IT". But my other little voice says...wait for Bosch to bring out a competing model and buy that....


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

ARI001 said:


> Black & Decker has purchased Delta/Porter Cable/Dewalt. Should be enough said. Yes functionality is affected by size. Though there is a tool maker who makes a 10 1/4" saw that can come close to competing with the twelves. I'm sure Warner will be along any minute to tell you about it.


Black and Decker has owned them for a few years now. And now Stanley Tools just bought Black and Decker.

As for the miter saw...get the dual bevel. 
Black and Decker just had that Parking Lot sale last weekend. Everything 30-70% off. I bought another DW716 two years ago for 35% off. The DW718 was selling for $457. It's normally $600.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

This is just great. I spend 8 hours stapling up cedar shakes and you guys are hanging at mission control rescuing damsels in distress.:furious: Annny whooo, my next mitersaw will probably be the Makita.


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

No one mentioned the Kapex.... LOL
I vote for the LS1016, it has a LOT of great new features and I have worn out a couple of the 10" LS1013's (over the years) on a 12... whatever, an love the Makitias. 10" are lighter and more manageable than 12" and the LS1016 cuts almost if not the same size crown upright as my 12"
My two cents


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

J F said:


> get him a kapex....it'll probably only run ya about 5k up there :blink:





Inner10 said:


> Kapex is 1788





texastutt said:


> No one mentioned the Kapex.... LOL


...


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

loneframer said:


> This is just great. I spend 8 hours stapling up cedar shakes and you guys are hanging at mission control rescuing damsels in distress.:furious: Annny whooo, my next mitersaw will probably be the Makita.


 
LOL, I had a "shop" day....:thumbsup::w00t:

And Werner already dropped the old TS55 option in either this thread or the one in the General Discussion Forum


----------



## Alexis (Dec 8, 2009)

Cordless Dewalt circular saw? Sounds lovely - I know he needs one of those. 

So the DW717 wont be too big?? I`m not going into Home Depot till next week, I might even wait to purchase it boxing day depending on what the sales are. (we wont be together for Christmas until the 27th so I have time to shop around, muahaha!)

And was just informed by Home Depot yesterday that I missed the 20% off Dewalt sale that ended Sat Dec 5th   I wonder what Home Depot Canada`s boxing week sales are for tools - something tells me they wont be that great, lol.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

it is a good choice in saw.


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

Alexis said:


> So, after almost wanting to rip my own head off throughout all these options and decisions, this is the baby I`ve decided to purchase The DW717! (However...the Makita LS1016 is a muUUUUch sexier machine. If my Home Depot here in Canada carried it, it would probably be the one I would purchase. Its a hot saw for sure. )
> 
> There`s no laser option on the DW717 which I thought would be nice to have. (Just assuming...Cause really, I don`t know.) But this seems to be the gift that will keep on giving...which is pretty much what I`m going for. That, and all the bragging rights that I DO plan to receive for being the hottest wife ever for buying him a badass machine. (Instead of clothes and a PS3) lol :gunsmilie: He had BETTER appreciate this!!


they do the 717xps version which is much better than a laser as it is always spot on accurate

i have recently bought one and the xps and 6" baseboard capacity was the decider for me, so far im very pleased with it


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Hey Alexis, it's me, your brain. I got to thinking, (I know). You can look at both the Dewalt and the Makita at this place in Ottawa, and ask them their opinion. Smaller shops like this will know there stuff. Plus they'll show you how to use them so you can teach your husband.:laughing: The Dewalt is on sale too, ($545 I think). You also have a personal service should you need any repairs down the road.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

What a bunch of crap a video is....they way they talk about the max capacity of the saw is a joke...my little 10" Delta CMS has a HUGE capacity when I cut the left...but who only cuts to the left.... yeah I guess you could flip the base board over to make the "right" cut (no pun intended), but I don't want to be bothered, I would rather have a fast and easy to adjust bevel system and just cut base on the flat.

I mean the Kiter does larger crown and larger base...both left and right...
4-3/4" Base and 6 5/8 crown...
The kiter also "folds" up smaller, but weights 1.2 lbs more. 

I love how he says molding keeps getting larger and larger these days...like small molding is how things are supposed to be....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Not only did they ask him to test the saw but also to test the new dewalt shirt. :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

So if I hang upside down, with my left leg sticking out, and use the left side of the saw it cuts more?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Cordless Dewalt circular saw? Sounds lovely - I know he needs one of those.


No batteries or charger, but if he has an 18V cordless drill already its prefect and you can have it for a song.


----------



## NormW (Jun 4, 2009)

Lots of replies to this, did not read all of them, so if I'm repeating what someone already said, I apologize.

I own both a single bevel and a double bevel. Have used many of both as well. My opinion, single bevel is far better, because they are more rugged and stay "dialed in". Double bevels are awesome when you actually need it. Rest of the time they are a major headache.

My double bevel is treated like any 'hot house flower'. Only taken out for the occasional ride, neglected otherwise.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Whay are all these saws so delicate?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

..my little delta gets the snot beaten out of it and it stays true....if Delta still made good saws I would love to buy another....


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> What a bunch of crap a video is....they way they talk about the max capacity of the saw is a joke...my little 10" Delta CMS has a HUGE capacity when I cut the left...but who only cuts to the left.... yeah I guess you could flip the base board over to make the "right" cut (no pun intended), but I don't want to be bothered, I would rather have a fast and easy to adjust bevel system and just cut base on the flat.
> 
> I mean the Kiter does larger crown and larger base...both left and right...
> 4-3/4" Base and 6 5/8 crown...
> ...



i only cut base on the left, i always work anti clockwise round the room
the advantage of mitring instead of beveling is that i mitre my corner, tip it over then mitre the opposite way down to the moulding for my scribe then finish of with a jigsaw, its very quick and accurate that way

i know what you are saying about the video though, i see he happens to have done a load more on dewalt gear aswell:whistling


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I spent more time playing with the 'kiter in a Deep **** today....the thing I don't like about it is the fact that when you retract the fence away from the blade there is no stop, you can just pull the fence right off...maybe I am too used to my Bosch, but I just loosen a knob and pull, the fence hits a stop and I know it is fully retracted...it seems to me you have to remove the fence to get full access to a 45* bevel...and how the hell do you go past 45, to say, 48*. Five Star? You have any answers here seeing you own the saw?


I also wasn't sure how I liked the saw without a detent override for the miter, but I crept the saw up super close to a detent, locked down the miter lock and tryed to push it over into the detent, it didn't move....so that is good for those 22.25* cuts.

And did you saw some COATED in grease at the pivots and the slide rails....the demo was FULLY lubed with this stuff, I can just see a ton of saw dust getting stuck in it if not cleaned real well


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

TBF, i,ll tell you i had doubts just like you and when i bought the saw i was starting a big trim and kitchen job! i was gonna get the kapex but was at the depot and said what do i have to lose! 30 day trail!:thumbsup:
I CANT EVEN SCRATCH THE INK ON THE BLADE AND IVE DONE 5 KITCHENS AND 1500 FT OF CROWN AND BASE ALREADY WITH IT!

YES THE TRACKS ARE LUBED,BUT THE SAW DUST CLEARS ITSSELF AS YOU SLIDE THE SAW,BUSHINGS ARE SEALED,
THE DETENT IS ALL IN THE HANDLE TWIST AS IT TAKES A HALF A DOZEN CUTS TO GET USE TOO.
AND YES IF YOU CUTTING ON THE FLAT THE FENCES JUST SLIDE OFF VIA TURN OF A LEVER.

go buy one try it for 30days and if you dont like it you get a full refund! 

BUT IM SURE ONCE YOU PULL THE TRIGGER LIKE ME AND FEEL THE SMOOTHNESS AND POWER OF THIS QUIET SAW ITS THE FIRST SAW YOU WILL REACH FOR!:thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't get saw dust stuck on my rail's lube.



















 Hold it, nah nevermind.:laughing:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

What are you on you 4th saw by now.?:laughing:

warner so give us a follow up after the first month??

do you think its worth it to get the kapex table as a package? i have 2 mft/3 you think i need the kapex mft?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Five Star said:


> What are you on you 4th saw by now.?:laughing:
> 
> warner so give us a follow up after the first month??
> 
> do you think its worth it to get the kapex table as a package? i have 2 mft/3 you think i need the kapex mft?


Not to sound like a crack dealer, or anything.:shifty:

Yes. Put the saw inbetween the two tables. Now you can support what ever you want on both side of the saw ( mft/3 is same height as saw on its mft/3). bunch of work room as well left on the mft/3. I use the kapex table as a mini work table inside. I want to buy the extension wings, they are easier to use inside someone's house vs. mft/3, most times.

CMS modules. Router table insert, soon. hook it between tables, hopefully after that, the saw module, flip your 75 upside down, use the table's as support/out feed.

I think you can do most, big stationary equipment type work and still be portable and not need nearly as much room. I like that.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

Those dewalts always smash your finger with the sheild when you hold the handle. I HATE that. I had 2 makitas and they worked well until they met Hardi plank. I am very very happy with hitachi.:thumbsup: Not that you havent gotten plenty of info thought I would throw my 2 cents in


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Five Star said:


> TBF, i,ll tell you i had doubts just like you and when i bought the saw i was starting a big trim and kitchen job! i was gonna get the kapex but was at the depot and said what do i have to lose! 30 day trail!:thumbsup:
> I CANT EVEN SCRATCH THE INK ON THE BLADE AND IVE DONE 5 KITCHENS AND 1500 FT OF CROWN AND BASE ALREADY WITH IT!
> 
> YES THE TRACKS ARE LUBED,BUT THE SAW DUST CLEARS ITSSELF AS YOU SLIDE THE SAW,BUSHINGS ARE SEALED,
> ...


 
okay, but the only thing I still ask is how to do you get to 48* on the Bevel?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

And if anyone orders tools online... The CPO sites are GREAT. I have used them for Makita and Bosch...

www.CPOMakita.com
www.CPOBosch.com


----------

